# Discovery Channel : LIFE



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

For those that loved planet earth by discovery you'll love this!!
its starting on MArch 21 at 8pm!

trailer : 




just wanted to share the experience so you dont miss it!

 hope you enjoy! i know i will!!! HD!


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

holy mackerel....i got the entire season of planet earth, looking forward for this to come out on dvd!!!!


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> holy mackerel....i got the entire season of planet earth, looking forward for this to come out on dvd!!!!


lol, so do i! and yeah, i'll be watching with the kids.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

cant wait until it comes out


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

This looks great i cant wait for it to come out either!.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

They aired this on Discovery Channel on Christmas day, and WOW, this series is amazing!

I especially enjoyed the one they did on plants.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

remember! tonight is the night discovery life will be on! stay tune! its starts at 8!!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Reminder set! lol looks awesome.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

I have heard somewhere that there is going to be an American version (/w Oprah), and a British version (/w David Attenborough). Has anyone else heard this? I dont know that I could sit through a whole series of Oprah narrating....



edit - it will be available narrated as a full series by both Winfrey and Attenborough


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

ksimdjembe said:


> I have heard somewhere that there is going to be an American version (/w Oprah), and a British version (/w David Attenborough). Has anyone else heard this? I dont know that I could sit through a whole series of Oprah narrating....


agreed

i rather hear the british guy version if theres such thing
________
portable vaporizer


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Well i am going to say it was decent but next time i will pass on 40mins of commercials and only 80 mins of the program. didn't help that they replayed the chameleon part twice.

But it was ok.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I found quite a few clips where form either planet earth or blue planet, not a lot of new things, but it's still good to see.... 

I couldn't stand the oprah naration though, much prefer attenborough


----------

